# احجز مكانك فورا فى شرم الشيخ 4 ايام بالاقامة الكااملة - كايرو انترناشيونال ترافيل



## crvpoint (10 أكتوبر 2013)

سافر الى شرم الشيخ بأرقى فنادق 5 نجوم بسعر يابلاش - كايرو انترناشيونال ترافيل







احجز مكانك فورا فى شرم الشيخ 4 ايام بالاقامة الكااملة - كايرو انترناشيونال ترافيل







باكيدج اقامة 3 ليالى 4 ايام
(فندق دومينا اواسيز ) من مجموعة دومينا كورال باى شرم الشيخ
صف أول على البحر مباشرة (خليج القرش بحيرة الملك)
اقامة كاملة (Hard ALLINCLUSIVE ) (افطار – غذاء – عشاء – وجبات خفيفه – مشروبات خفيفه سوفت)
الرحلة ثاني أيام العيد يوم 16-10-2013 اوالمعاد المناسب لكم 
سعر الفرد فى الغرفة المزدوجة 1050ج 3 ليالى 4 ايام ( شامل الذهاب والعودة )
للمجموعات سعر الفرد فى الغرفة المزدوجة 1000 3 ليالى 4 ايام ( شامل الذهاب والعودة )
الموقع الاكترونى للفندق
http://www.dominacoralbay.com/en/hotel/oasis/oasis.html
ويمكنكم مشاهدة صورالفندق من هنا
https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.597629960271967.1073741866.456947314340233&type=3

---------------------------------





باكيدج اقامة 3 ليالى 4 ايام
(فندق دومينا اكوا مارين) من مجموعة دومينا كورال باى شرم الشيخ
صف أول على البحر مباشرة (خليج القرش بحيرة الملك)
اقامة كاملة (Hard ALLINCLUSIVE ) (افطار – غذاء – عشاء – وجبات خفيفه – مشروبات خفيفه سوفت)
الرحلة ثاني أيام العيد يوم 16-10-2013 اوالمعاد المناسب لكم 
سعر الفرد فى الغرفة المزدوجة 1200ج 3 ليالى 4 ايام ( شامل الذهاب والعودة )
للمجموعات سعر الفرد فى الغرفة المزدوجة 1150 3 ليالى 4 ايام ( شامل الذهاب والعودة )
الموقع الاكترونى للفندق
http://www.dominacoralbay.com/en/hotel/aquamarine/aquamarine.html 
ويمكنكم مشاهدة صورالفندق من هنا
https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.597624943605802.1073741864.456947314340233&type=3
---------------------------------





باكيدج اقامة 3 ليالى 4 ايام
فندق تيرانا ايلاند فيو 5 نجوم شرم الشيخ
صف أول على البحر مباشرة (خليج القرش)
اقامة كاملة ( ALLINCLUSIVE ) (افطار – غذاء – عشاء – وجبات خفيفه – مشروبات خفيفه سوفت)
الرحلة ثاني أيام العيد يوم 16-10-2013 اوالمعاد المناسب لكم 
سعر الفرد فى الغرفة المزدوجة 1120ج 3 ليالى 4 ايام ( شامل الذهاب والعودة )
الموقع الاكترونى للفندق
http://www.tiranaegypt.com/index.php
ويمكنكم مشاهدة صورالفندق من هنا 
https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.628416757193287.1073741888.456947314340233&type=3
---------------------------------​


----------

